# Confused



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey, 
For my taxes can I deduct all Miles including dead miles(uber/doordash/instacart/shipt) AND deduct for car expenses like gas? 

Thank you!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Topic No. 510 Business Use of Car | Internal Revenue Service


Topic No. 510 Business Use of Car




www.irs.gov


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> Hey,
> For my taxes can I deduct all Miles including dead miles(uber/doordash/instacart/shipt) AND deduct for car expenses like gas?
> 
> Thank you!


 No
Mile yea
And Gas no


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

wallae said:


> No
> Mile yea
> And Gas no


thank you I'm getting audited and my lawyer said to just put everything on it looks better


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think maybe your lawyer was referring to backing up your mileage claims with trip logs. Did you receive a letter specifying what the IRS wants or the reason for the audit?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

You can use Standard Mileage Rate (miles only)* OR *Actual Expense (gas, repair, maintenance, etc).

*Standard Mileage Rate -* For the current standard mileage rate, refer to Publication 463, Travel, Entertainment, Gift, and Car Expenses or search standard mileage rates on IRS.gov. To use the standard mileage rate, you must own or lease the car and:


You must not operate five or more cars at the same time, as in a fleet operation,
 
You must not have claimed a depreciation deduction for the car using any method other than straight-line,
 
You must not have claimed a Section 179 deduction on the car,
 
You must not have claimed the special depreciation allowance on the car, and
 
You must not have claimed actual expenses after 1997 for a car you lease.
To use the standard mileage rate for a car you own, you must choose to use it in the first year the car is available for use in your business. Then, in later years, you can choose to use the standard mileage rate or actual expenses.

For a car you lease, you must use the standard mileage rate method for the entire lease period (including renewals) if you choose the standard mileage rate.

*Actual Expenses -* To use the actual expense method, you must determine what it actually costs to operate the car for the portion of the overall use of the car that's business use. Include gas, oil, repairs, tires, insurance, registration fees, licenses, and depreciation (or lease payments) attributable to the portion of the total miles driven that are business miles.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's either mileage or actual expenses. Not both. You'd have to submit documentation based on how you exactly filed that year. If you filed standard mileage the year they are auditing you, that's what you need to have documented


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think maybe your lawyer was referring to backing up your mileage claims with trip logs. Did you receive a letter specifying what the IRS wants or the reason for the audit?


He is DOOMED !


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> It's either mileage or actual expenses. Not both. You'd have to submit documentation based on how you exactly filed that year. If you filed standard mileage the year they are auditing you, that's what you need to have documented


Maybe the lawyer means if he shows his actual expenses it will explain why he chose mileage. But I'm betting that won't cut any ice with the IRS if there's no contemporaneous mileage log.


----------

